# Demo of Stereo Integrity bookshelves



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/220736609

Recorded with my LG V20. I'll have a better recording when I get more time. I have a UMIK mic and Audacity to play with.

Pioneer mvh-x580bs (2 way plus sub network) 
Sony xm-s400d amp 4x45 watts rms
Victory Sonics 30amp power supply 
TM65 mkII woofers, M25 tweeters, boxes were empty Klipsch Promedia sub boxes.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds pretty good in the video but the question is how do they actually sound in real life (not through cell phone audio/video)?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

They sounded really good on my laptop speakers. LOL!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Great idea for the build, but they sound just like my iMac speakers.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

sq via phone videos posted on the internet? where you at gerald?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

You build two left speakers. Isn`t tweeters suppose to be mirrored?


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

....... He's left handed


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> sq via phone videos posted on the internet? where you at gerald?


Ain't really woke yet and nearly fell out of my recliner:laugh:


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> You build two left speakers. Isn`t tweeters suppose to be mirrored?


Makes no difference sound wise. I'm sorry to all the ocd afflicted. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> Sounds pretty good in the video but the question is how do they actually sound in real life (not through cell phone audio/video)?



The sound is just wonderful. I can play at any volume level and there just is no disappointment. My wife pretends to not listen or care. But as soon as I play something from the 90's she says to "turn it up!"

I do have a subwoofer to play with but am finding more and more that it isn't needed. And really, I don't want it playing with the bookshelves. The sub will stay with the home theater.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

norurb said:


> Makes no difference sound wise. I'm sorry to all the ocd afflicted. Doesn't bother me.


We all ocd afflicted to some degree. 
Wonderful choice of equipment. 
Im making solid walnut bookshelves with same drivers and polk audio sr crossovers right now,hand polished and all that. Small speakers with no sub required is exactly what im after. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice, im considering the same since i dont really want to cut my doors to make these fit.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> ....
> Im making solid walnut bookshelves with same drivers .....


I'm jealous. Wish I had time to do the same. But I work about 70 hours a week. That means I had to resort to premade boxes such as the ones used. I thought about using the boxes from the Dayton Audio B652 but construction looked sketchy. And, internal volume looked to be only around .3 cubic feet...maybe not enough volume and they are sealed boxes. The Klipsch's I used are .55 cubic feet with a port, and the tm65's drop right in with new screw holes.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

norurb said:


> Makes no difference sound wise. I'm sorry to all the ocd afflicted. Doesn't bother me.


Actually it can cause phase issues at high frequencies. Better off to center yourself between the tweeters as opposed to the mids in this situation 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

PorkCereal said:


> Nice, im considering the same since i dont really want to cut my doors to make these fit.


These drivers looks too good to hide behind door panels. 
If I gonna cut my doors it`s gonna be 10"


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

norurb said:


> I'm jealous. Wish I had time to do the same. But I work about 70 hours a week. That means I had to resort to premade boxes such as the ones used. I thought about using the boxes from the Dayton Audio B652 but construction looked sketchy. And, internal volume looked to be only around .3 cubic feet...maybe not enough volume and they are sealed boxes. The Klipsch's I used are .55 cubic feet with a port, and the tm65's drop right in with new screw holes.


 
I guess it`s gonna take me 100-200 hours to make these boxes to serve justice to my OCD. Unpaid I might add


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> These drivers looks too good to hide behind door panels.
> If I gonna cut my doors it`s gonna be 10"


My st has stupid tab section that stick out 5mm too far to allow these to sit flush  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> Actually it can cause phase issues at high frequencies. Better off to center yourself between the tweeters as opposed to the mids in this situation
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


In a home setting it's nothing to worry about. I'm constantly moving around so there is not much chance to sit in that sweet spot. Still sounds great though. No worries.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok I'm convinced. Can we get Jeff Bagby a set of these drivers to test and build crossovers for? These might make a great mid budget kit. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is a new audio-only recording from my LG V20. It's a flac file, 24/96. Best to plug in some good headphones.

The mid is playing 63-3150hz, tweeter 3150hz-up, no sub.

I'll still follow up later with another recording using my UMIC mic and Audacity. The phone recording still doesn't do justice to the real thing. The vocals sound a bit washed out, not in person. But lordy can you hear those highs? Sweet.

Edit: working on something better


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

norurb said:


> https://vimeo.com/220736609
> 
> Recorded with my LG V20. I'll have a better recording when I get more time. I have a UMIK mic and Audacity to play with.
> 
> ...


So the cabinets are the ported boxes from a promedia 2.1 like this? 

Does the port make a difference in sound? I'm looking at building some new speakers (fiancee is mad I'm spending so much on car stereo and she is "stuck" with the pair of mid 80's kg4 klipsch speakers at home lol),so it is time to do something at home too.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

bilbo6209 said:


> So the cabinets are the ported boxes from a promedia 2.1 like this?
> 
> Does the port make a difference in sound? I'm looking at building some new speakers (fiancee is mad I'm spending so much on car stereo and she is "stuck" with the pair of mid 80's kg4 klipsch speakers at home lol),so it is time to do something at home too.


That's the one. The porting extends low end response. You'll have no need for a subwoofer if you do something similar using the tm65 mkII. Choose a sturdy box, about .5-.6 cubic feet.


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

norurb said:


> That's the one. The porting extends low end response. You'll have no need for a subwoofer if you do something similar using the tm65 mkII. Choose a sturdy box, about .5-.6 cubic feet.



Hmmm taking the measurements listed online for the sub box, depending on the wall thickness it looks like the klipsch box has a volume some place between 0.33 and 0.4 cuft, without taking anything into account other than a square box (not subtracting for speaker, amp etc) 

I'm looking at these cabinets or maybe one size down with 0.38 cuft I wish they were shallower but they still look good. 

And on the good side the fiancee is fine with me putting the sb acoustics woofers and seas tweeters in her suv and me getting the S I speakers for my car


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bilbo6209 said:


> Hmmm taking the measurements listed online for the sub box, depending on the wall thickness it looks like the klipsch box has a volume some place between 0.33 and 0.4 cuft, without taking anything into account other than a square box (not subtracting for speaker, amp etc)
> 
> I'm looking at these cabinets or maybe one size down with 0.38 cuft I wish they were shallower but they still look good.
> 
> And on the good side the fiancee is fine with me putting the sb acoustics woofers and seas tweeters in her suv and me getting the S I speakers for my car


I used these cabinets a few times, terrific value, well build and looks gorgeous on top ,especially with wood veneer.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

bilbo6209 said:


> Hmmm taking the measurements listed online for the sub box, depending on the wall thickness it looks like the klipsch box has a volume some place between 0.33 and 0.4 cuft, without taking anything into account other than a square box (not subtracting for speaker, amp etc)
> ..........


The box measures 9.5x10x11 on the outside. Without subtracting for anything, I measure .59 cubic feet based on my measurements with a tape measure.


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

norurb said:


> The box measures 9.5x10x11 on the outside. Without subtracting for anything, I measure .59 cubic feet based on my measurements with a tape measure.


not knowing the thickness of the walls it is kinda hard. Assuming 1/2 think walls we get 8.5x9x10 or 765 cubic inches, .44 cubic feet. 
If we go with .75" walls we get 8x8.5x9.5 646 cubic inches, .37 cubic feet 

So if the Klipsch box sounds good, then I would say any cabinet that is .35 to .4 or bigger should sound good too? so really the .5cuft cabinets I listed, or the .38 ones both should be good I would think 

But one issue I didnt think about... If I was thinking of using these for home stereo speakers... I would need a cross over (or bi-amp if I upgrade my system) BUT most receivers (including the older Sony I would be driving this with for now) need 8 ohm plus speakers. I could wire the drivers it series and get 8 ohm, but then I can cross them... hmmm


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

bilbo6209 said:


> not knowing the thickness of the walls it is kinda hard. Assuming 1/2 think walls we get 8.5x9x10 or 765 cubic inches, .44 cubic feet.
> If we go with .75" walls we get 8x8.5x9.5 646 cubic inches, .37 cubic feet
> 
> So if the Klipsch box sounds good, then I would say any cabinet that is .35 to .4 or bigger should sound good too? so really the .5cuft cabinets I listed, or the .38 ones both should be good I would think
> ...


Crossover from dayton on parts express arent badly priced. They don't allow you to tune the frequency, but pick the right cutoff the first time and ez.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

PorkCereal said:


> Crossover from dayton on parts express arent badly priced. They don't allow you to tune the frequency, but pick the right cutoff the first time and ez.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


mini dsp cost about 100 bucks and can do great job in place of a pair of passives and way more flexible. no phase shift being a bonus. and you can do 
time alignment with it in case you want be creative with drivers placing in relation to each other. 

Negative is that you`ll have to power it to work.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> mini dsp cost about 100 bucks and can do great job in place of a pair of passives and way more flexible. no phase shift being a bonus. and you can do
> time alignment with it in case you want be creative with drivers placing in relation to each other.
> 
> Negative is that you`ll have to power it to work.


 True, depends on the end goal and budget. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

PorkCereal said:


> True, depends on the end goal and budget.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


 Aren`t that the truth in just about everything...

Me personally I`d make active speakers with 4ch amplification and mini dsp as brain placed in one speaker and 4 wires running to the second speaker. 

I actually have 4ch amplifier that is as small as minidsp and would be perfect for that task. 100x2 plus 50x2 for tweeters would be perfect for killer studio monitors stile speakers.


----------



## bilbo6209 (Oct 12, 2015)

not bad ideas

I will need to look at options and see what I can do, Replace the receiver, self power with a small 4 channel amp and minidsp or the like, or something else. or scrap the idea of using the SI drivers and find something that sounds good but are 8ohm out of the box 

OK sorry to hijack your thread norurb


* We now return you to your regularly scheduled write up by norurb *


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I'm going to that thing you sent me to my old Kenwood with dsp built in to my tm65 and kaxblt tweeters

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been playing with my new mic, a Zoom H2n. Here's a WAV file, plug in some headphones, hoping the link works, I'm new to this: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtSWUB6zXoFLVJwT0dfU3VtSG8

When I get more time I'll do a video with the mic placed a few feet away.


----------

